# aren't ladybug larvae cute?



## likespaphs (Jun 9, 2006)

found these crawling along some hibiscus. glad they're eating the aphids, though, i just got an aphid midge to take the aphids out....


----------



## lienluu (Jun 9, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> found these crawling along some hibiscus. glad they're eating the aphids, though, i just got an aphid midge to take the aphids out....



ACK they are horrifying! I was terrified of lady bugs before, this is the first time i've seen pictures of a larvae, they are 1000000000 times scarier than the adults!

:sob:


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 9, 2006)

he he he, yeh...


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

It's blue!!!...I wanna pet it!!


----------



## Heather (Jun 10, 2006)

I think it is sorta cute, but the real question I have is, will they eat thrips? 
If so, Brian, you might want to hide them....:ninja:


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2006)

When I was little I thought they were baby gila monsters. I loved em.


----------



## Marty (Jun 12, 2006)

They're especially not cute if you're an aphid 

btw, I think they're nymphs, not larva although I'm not 100% Cute nontheless!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 12, 2006)

Marty said:


> ...btw, I think they're nymphs, not larva although I'm not 100%...


i thought you may have been right, but i checked around and they're typically referred to as larvae, even by the University of Maine Extension...


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 12, 2006)

Are we talking about the same kind of ladybugs I'm familiar with? The ones that are orange/red, sometimes with spots?


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 13, 2006)

yup.


----------

